# 3N1-Proyecto construído en el Círculo Militar de Salaverry



## marvitelo (May 15, 2010)

Hace unas semanas se ha ignaugurado un proyecto en el círculo militar la sede salaverry por el canal 2, es un edificio que contempla área de spa, gimnasio y cafeteria. Lo interesante del proyecto es que no es el típico emplazamiento de edificio militar donde hacen unos bloques macizos que se imponen y caen en el lugar como la mayoría de la arquitectura hecha en el periodo en el que nos gobernaban militares, sino que este proyecto trata de rescatar el entorno que tiene árboles, canchas de tenis, relacionar visuales con este entorno, todo esto mediante unos techos aterrazados a manera de graderías que se convierten en el techo o cobertor del edifio...me gusta mucho como si emplaza en el terreno y como esas terrazas pueden ser utilzadas para diversas actividades: cine al aire libre, fiestas, reuniones, ver los campeonatos entre militares como graderías, etc.
Además me parece que usan muy bien el tema de la ventilación cruzada al tener grandes vidrios en la fachada por donde ingresa el aire frío expulsando el aire caliente del interior del gimnasio hacia el exterior por las terrazas. Se podria decir que el 100% del terreno es área verde de recreación.

Aca algunas imagenes...espero sus comentarios


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

EL SPA ESTA mas q bonito, el diseño del edificio en si esta bueno parece un mini golf.. jejeje.. tiene pasto ensima de los techos, es un plus de hecho, el gym esta bien misio, le faltan maquinas, y en las fotos se puede apreciar la torre treca inconclusa a lo lejos... garcias x las fotos esta bonito el complejo..


----------



## edu150 (Feb 23, 2009)

Que paja, excelentes fotos y veo que te gustan las panorámicas!


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Muy interesante el complejo


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

*Es un club privado? buenas fotos, me parece muy desordenado conforme se aprecian las fotos, me refiero a las instalaciones o me equivoco.*saludos.


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

AHI ESTA QUE PONGA PASTO EN LOS TECHOS DEL METROPOLITANO JA


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante, están buenas las instalaciones :banana:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve muy bien, el concepto es interesante.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

fundicionurbano said:


> AHI ESTA QUE PONGA PASTO EN LOS TECHOS DEL METROPOLITANO JA


Desde el espacio (con google earth) pasará desarpecibido


----------



## marvitelo (May 15, 2010)

Lightton said:


> *Es un club privado? buenas fotos, me parece muy desordenado conforme se aprecian las fotos, me refiero a las instalaciones o me equivoco.*saludos.


No entiendo el comentario del desorden de los espacios a que te refieres? es basicamente una zona de mujeres y hombres, primer nivel esta la zona spa y la cafeteria , en el 2do el gimnasio y el tercer nivel un snackbar...


----------



## marvitelo (May 15, 2010)

fundicionurbano said:


> AHI ESTA QUE PONGA PASTO EN LOS TECHOS DEL METROPOLITANO JA


El uso del grass solo debería darse en lugares donde se puedan mantener, como los clubes o entidades públicas...hay otras opciones como plantas xerofilas para el tema de lo verde con poco mantenimiento.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Me gusta...


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Marvitelo, me gusta este complejo.
Por otro lado eres tú el que sale en la última foto, jaja.
Gracias por el aporte


----------



## josem_ss (May 1, 2010)

jaja si pues sale en la foto...este edifico sale fuera de lo coumn dandole un poco de variacion a lo tipico


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

ta bueno el mino golf jejeje


----------



## ZandoKan (Oct 30, 2008)

muy interesante
es uno de esos "edificios verdes"
tiene buen diseño interior kay:


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Me gusta el complejo, se ve muy sobrio y prolijo.

Mucha madera expuesta y esas terrazas verdes le otorga un plus.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bastante agradable, me gustó el aterrazado y sobre todo que supieron aprovechar este recurso para generar más espacios... lo único que cambiaria seria que las columnas tenga un tono más "blanco humo" para que resalte un poco más la volumetría.

Los acabados están buenisimos. kay:

Gracias por el tema marvitelo.


----------



## marvitelo (May 15, 2010)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Bastante agradable, me gustó el aterrazado y sobre todo que supieron aprovechar este recurso para generar más espacios... lo único que cambiaria seria que las columnas tenga un tono más "blanco humo" para que resalte un poco más la volumetría.
> 
> Los acabados están buenisimos. kay:
> 
> Gracias por el tema marvitelo.


Es mi amigo el de la foto el que diseño el proyecto, pero bueno gracias por los comentarios, me parece que en un principio se habia pensado laminas en tonalidades verdes como militar, para los vidrios de la fachada para diferenciar la voluemtria pero los militares decidieron qeu fuera "mas elegante" jajajaa Con respecto a q si es un edificio verde mmm pa ser eso hay muchas mas cosas que tener grass...los mismos arquitectos que diseñaron este edificio no hablan de él como edificio verde, pero si es respetuoso con el clima y el sol. Grandes alturas, ventilaciones entre andenes, ventilacion cruzada, arboles, flores, etc.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Me gustó! Se ve muy bien (aunque creo que ya no es un proyecto, se vería mejor en la página principal del subforo)


----------



## laser8900 (Apr 6, 2009)

Muy bonito, me gustan esas terrazas con grass.


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

Ese concepto de mezclar el grass con la estructura, me parece fenomenal, le da vida al ambiente ! Preciosas las fotos.


----------

